# NEED A CONFIGURATION FOR GAMING PC UNDER Rs 70k



## cyberdude.samar (May 8, 2010)

Guyz Provide Me A PC Config For Extreme Gaming But Under Rs 70,000 - Dad's tOO KanjOOs 

My requirements in the PC - 

Processor [intel only =) ] --> Intel core i7 920 or i7 860 or i5 750 [or similar ]

Motherboard[Gigabyte or Intel or MSI] --> processor campatible + USB 3.0 ready + may not have high end integrated GPU [not much knowledge 'bout M-boards ]

GPU [Nvidia or AMD] --> Suggest a DX 11 ready card but not too Expensive (under 16k)[should be better than geforce GTX 260]  {Maybe ill buy radeon HD 5850} {and please give price for Radeon HD 5870}

RAM --> Min 6 GB DDR3 memory [1333 Mhz or higher] 

HDD -> 1 to 2 TB (seagate or WD or Buffalo) [how much will the new 6gbps ones cost??]

Optical Drive --> Blue Ray Reader + DVD-RW + CD-RW [suggest Blue ray writer if its not too Expensive]

Sound card --> suggest a creative or ASUS card under 3.5K

Monitor --> a stYlish 24 inch HD ready [1080p] monitor

Suggest Good Cabinet (super trendy) and a PSU for the rig you suggest[i know nothing about cabinets AND PSUs...so Please Help Me]

plus suggest good gaming Mouse[Logitech MX 518 or Microsoft Intelli 3] + Mouse Pad[Steel series Qck+ or Qck Mass] + headphones[Steel series 3H or any other]

Please Keep Mouse + Pad + Headphones + keyboard[suggest a cheaper one but wid good response time] under 5k.

Speakers Are Optional [actually out of budget after all this =)) ]

ThaknIng You In Advance.

Please Reply Soon.

Please Keep In Mind That Products You Suggest Are Available In Delhi Market [else my dad's gonna get angry @ me]

P.S. -> I would be very much thankful if some replying SMSed me on my no. 09891****** so that i could check my post back.

Thanx Again.

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------

Ill Not Mind If The Bugdet reaches 80k...But No More Than That PLease.


----------



## Cilus (May 8, 2010)

I have two suggestion for you, one in Intel based and another one is Intel based. At a budget or 70k, Intel is the best choice, but now with AMD hexacore processors are available, an AMD solution should also be there

Intel Based:

CPU: Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
Mobo: MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
Ram: Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit @ 6.6k
HDD: Seagate 1 TB HDD (32 MB Cache) @ 3.9k
Display: BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k
KEyboard & Mouse: Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
Optical Drive: LG SATA 22X DVD Writer @ 1.1k
GPU: Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
PSU: FSP Epsilon 80 PLUS 700W @ 6k
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 342 @ 2.2k or Zebronics Antibiotic @                          2.5k


Total is coming around 73k. You can reduce price going for value rams, rather than performance rams which I have suggested. But as Core i7 has a high speed on-Die memory controller, high performance rams will show trmendous performance in Core i7 based system.

AMD Based


CPU: Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k 
Mobo: Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k
Ram: Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit @ 6.6k
HDD: Seagate 1 TB HDD (32 MB Cache) @ 3.9k
Display: BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k
KEyboard & Mouse: Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
Optical Drive: LG SATA 22X DVD Writer @ 1.1k
GPU: Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
PSU: FSP Epsilon 80 PLUS 700W @ 6k
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 342 @ 2.2k or Zebronics Antibiotic @                          2.5k

total is 68.5k. Now this system is better performer than the Intel Core i7 930 based one, as the new hexacore from AMD is faster than Core i7 930.


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

@cyberdude
listen bro clius's 2nd option suits u best as its a better rig then the 1st one
with the remaining cash u can go for a better cabby like M59 by NZXT and RAM


----------



## Jripper (May 8, 2010)

@cilus



> I have two suggestion for you, one in Intel based and another one is Intel based.



:O
I guess you meant one intel and another amd. 

BTW dude,ur dad is buying you a PC for 70k and ur calling him kanjus?? :\

BTW yeah I'd go with the amd rig mate.
The new X6's rock \m/


----------



## DigitalDude (May 8, 2010)

triple channel ram kit (6GB) for the Core i7 bro 


_


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

Cilus said:


> I have two suggestion for you, one in Intel based and another one is Intel based. At a budget or 70k, Intel is the best choice, but now with AMD hexacore processors are available, an AMD solution should also be there
> 
> Intel Based:
> 
> ...




Ya buddy a hexcore amd makes sense but if the op is a gamer then the i7 rig is better as it utilizes the gpu properly and churns out more fps. In other apps they are neck and neck, making them pretty even.

The former has hyperthreading making it work with 8 cpu cores(4 physical 4 logical) & the latter has 6 physical cores that allow it to perform as good as its intel counterpart.

Opt for the hexcore but if you game then the i7 is good for you and the performance of both cpu's are very even.


----------



## mavihs (May 9, 2010)

> Sound card --> suggest a creative or ASUS card under 3.5K


why do you want a sound card, the onboard sound card suffix your needs!


> plus suggest good gaming Mouse[Logitech MX 518 or Microsoft Intelli 3] + Mouse Pad[Steel series Qck+ or Qck Mass] + headphones[Steel series 3H or any other]
> Please Keep Mouse + Pad + Headphones + keyboard[suggest a cheaper one but wid good response time] under 5k.


put your money here instead of on a sound card!
which all games you play?



> P.S. -> I would be very much thankful if some replying SMSed me on my no. 09891365288 so that i could check my post back.


Never ever give out your mobile no. anywhere online especially on forums! 

Intel Based:
CPU: Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
Mobo: MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k


> Ram: Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit @ 6.6k


you have to put tri channel, dual channel doens't work in i7 930! 
go for GSkill RipJaw 1600MHz CL9 6GB Kit!


AMD Based



> CPU: Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k


where did you get this price from?
Mobo: Biostar TA890GXE @ 6.6k


> Ram: Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit @ 6.6k


GSkill RipJaw 1600MHz CL9 4GB Kit


> HDD: Seagate 1 TB HDD (32 MB Cache) @ 3.9k


WD 1TB Black
Display: BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k


> KEyboard & Mouse: Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k


he wanta gaming Rig not a surfing PC.....any good keyboard & mouse from Razer
Optical Drive: LG SATA 22X DVD Writer @ 1.1k
GPU: Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
PSU: FSP Epsilon 80 PLUS 700W @ 6k


> Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 342 @ 2.2k or Zebronics Antibiotic @                          2.5k


don't recommend such shitty cabbies for a good budget like this! go for a CM 690 or CM 690II



> Now this system is better performer than the Intel Core i7 930 based one, as the new hexacore from AMD is faster than Core i7 930.


only in multi threaded applications!



piyush120290 said:


> @cyberdude
> listen bro clius's 2nd option suits u best as its a better rig then the 1st one


-1


Jripper said:


> BTW dude,ur dad is buying you a PC for 70k and ur calling him kanjus?? :\


+1


Jripper said:


> BTW yeah I'd go with the amd rig mate.
> The new X6's rock \m/


AMD Thuban rocks but Intel is still better for gaming with a good budget!


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

@ mavihs

Buddy i agree with you.The intel i7 930 is still a fantastic proccy which beats thuban 1090t in a majority of multithreaded apps but loses only in x264 encoding by a small margin.An OVERCLOCKED i7 930 can demolish the phenom 2 X6 1090T.

Check this link & also this.

Op can go with the i7 rig but the thuban is also a good choice and also has low power consumption.


----------



## mavihs (May 9, 2010)

> Buddy i agree with you.The intel i7 930 is still a fantastic proccy which beats thuban 1090t in a majority of multithreaded apps but loses only in x264 encoding by a small margin.An OVERCLOCKED i7 930 can demolish the phenom 2 X6 1090T.


i said thuban beats i7 in multi threaded applications specially in apps like Maya, 3DMax, etc!



> Op can go with the i7 rig but the thuban is also a good choice and also has low power consumption.


i didn't say thuban was a bad choice,  i said i7 would be a better choice for him in this case!

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

@OP
do you plan to OC also?


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

@ mavihs

No buddy the 1090t x6 cannot beat the i7 in 3dmax but its the other way round.
Check this out.
No,Thuban isn't a bad choice but the i7 930 is still better overall.

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

Read this link to clear things a bit more.


----------



## mavihs (May 9, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ mavihs
> No buddy the 1090t x6 cannot beat the i7 in 3dmax but its the other way round.


My bad.....i7 beats thuban 3D Max but thuban is doing better in Maya, Lightwave, raytracing & some other apps!


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Clius, Jripper(for correcting clius), Digidude, vickybat (for making me go for i7), AND Mavihs (for all the gr8 advices).

I finalled this config - 

core i7 930 2.8GHz
MSI X-58 Pro
G-skill Ripjaws 1600MHz 6gb kit (tri channel)
WD black 1TB
Sapphire HD5850 1GB DDR5
FSP Epsilon 80 plus 700W
BenQ 24" G2420 LCD
Logitech MX 518
StL Series QcK Mass
StL Series 3H Headphones

Just Last Favour Kar do

- A stylish Cabby Model bata do
- and A blue Ray RW drive wid Price

+ are all these parts available in DELHI ??

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

Suggest A Cabby From These - 

-> NZXT M59 Classic Series Mid tower                         [@ 3,750]

-> COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP            [@ 6,700]

-> Thermaltake Xaser VI MX VH9000BWS                     [@ 6,625]

-> Thermaltake V9 VJ40001W2Z                                 [@ 5,500]

-> NZXT Hades Crafted Series HADE-001BK                  [@ 5,050]

-> COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP    [@ 6,150]

-> Cooler Master RC-690-KWN1-GP with Side Panel       [@ 4,650]

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

And SInce I am GOing for High-End GPU and a 24" FULL HD Monitor

I'll need a Blue Ray Reader to Enjoy The HD Movies.

Please Suggest Me A Not Too Expensive BD Combo Drive.

I came across BD writers From LG for 20K and SONY for 11.5K

can i get something cheaper that these ???

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------

Or will i have to buy this costly **** 

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Sony BDU-X10S BD-ROM drive for 11k[/FONT]

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------

Or i SHould Buy A Blue Ray Drive After Some TIme ??

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

can i go for cheaper alternative for PSU ??

What's the importance of GooD PSU ??

What Decides The PSU power that we have to choose ??

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

Wats your Pc's Config Shivam??


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

Go for a better psu as its a very important part of the system.The psu gives dc power to all components in the system and efficiency plays a very important role.

For your system go for a corsair vx550 or a modular psu like corsair hx620 for better cable management.For prices refer LATEST PRICES section in this forum.

Regarding blue ray drives wait out a bit for prices to fall & blue ray to become mainstream.If you can't wait then go for sony drive.


----------



## mavihs (May 9, 2010)

when you planning to buy, according to that i can tell you the price of the BD Drive & NZXT cabbies.
Currently NZXT cabbies arn't available in Delhi though you can get them shipped but they'll cost 1.5K more here!


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2010)

Well every thing is finalized then, just couple of things.
1st of all, I observed that a lot of people said that Intel is still better in gaming. Now don't get too generalized. Phenom II 1090T in all the latest games like Battle Field Bad company, Metro 2033, Fallout 3, where games are starting to getting multi core optimized, beating Core i7 930, and if overclocked a little, it can even challenge the mighty i7 980. So 1090T is better in gaming than Core i7 930. Please check reviews from some reputated and well-proven site like AnandTech, Guru3d etc. 1055T is under powered

2ndly


> don't recommend such shitty cabbies for a good budget like this! go for a  CM 690 or CM 690II


Mavihs, Just wanna know what do you mean by it?  Are the shitty cabbies going to burst or increase your CPU temperature to make it burst in flames. If you ask the forum members, lot of people using these cabinets without any trouble, and beleive me, some of them are also having very high configuration
I know Cooler Master CM690 will be better than them, but did u check that if every thing is coming under 70k or not. When someone asked something within a budget, just check your suggestion is fulfilling this criteria or not.
Other wise I could have suggested Core i7 980, isn't it? it will be then the top performer.


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

Sure latest games are optimised for multicore but they don't utilize more than 4 cores.Anandtech even says lynnfield chips are better suited for gaming.

Clock per clock and core per core intel's nehalem/gulftown architecture is still  unbeatable.An overclocked x6 cannot beat the i7 similarly clocked.All the reviews mention this fact.
What AMD brings to the table is value and affordability.For content creation Thuban is good but does not have a big lead over the i7.An overclocked i7 can easily trounce the X6.


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2010)

> Sure latest games are optimised for multicore but they don't utilize  more than 4 cores.Anandtech even says lynnfield chips are better suited  for gaming.
> 
> Clock per clock and core per core intel's nehalem/gulftown architecture  is still  unbeatable.An overclocked x6 cannot beat the i7 similarly  clocked.All the reviews mention this fact.
> What AMD brings to the table is value and affordability.For content  creation Thuban is good but does not have a big lead over the i7.An  overclocked i7 can easily trounce the X6.



look, vickybat, u r getting too generalized again> I know Core architecture is the best desktop architecture now and core to core performance AMD Phenom II is no where near to it.
But I am saying except for some benchmarks,* Phenom II 1090T is better performer than i7 930.* I am not saying X6 is better than I7


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2010)

also one shouldn't look at just the processor. one can't just go out & buy a i7 980X & think it'll encode his movie in 5min which takes 1hr on his old Athlon XP or P4. what about the cost of motherboard? the added cost of a graphics card. all these matters. also not everyone is a overclocker. also both i7 930 & X6 1090T falls in same region. winning or loosing doesn't matter much cause both proccies beat each other by a small margin, usually. 

i'll say, if OP got the money to spend, get i7. but he'll have to settle for a midrange card. with X6 he maybe able shoot for the HD5870 also. maybe.


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

@ cilus

No buddy i'm not getting generalized.I have never mentioned anything about i7 980x but was always reffering the i7 930.The 930 beats the x6 everywhere except video creation and x264 encoding.An overclocked 930 can easily trounce the x6 1090t in almost all apps and thats the truth as said by all reviewers.You can refer the above links.

@Sam.Shab

The op can buy the 930 and still can spend on the 5870 or gtx480 because the x6 1090t and i7 930 costs the same roughly around 13.5k.
So he doesn't need to settle in for a midrange card afterall.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 9, 2010)

intel procy 930 + decent mobo = 25k
amd procy 1090t + decent mobo = 22k


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 9, 2010)

Stop fighting guyz !

I'll be overclocking My ProccY..SO m Going For InteL.

No need Fighting For AMD phenoms  

Or Lets Invite Agent 001 To our Discuccsion 

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

Hey Guyz Can I GO For Cooler Master GX 650W [@ 5.5k] PSU for My Config ???


Reply ASAP.


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

Yes buddy go for it eyes closed as its 80 plus and comes with a 5 year warranty like corsair.

Good choice.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 9, 2010)

70K is the total budget and not even 7K on PSU ? and you are saying you are going to OC and you are planning for a sound card


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @Sam.Shab
> 
> The op can buy the 930 and still can spend on the 5870 or gtx480 because the x6 1090t and i7 930 costs the same roughly around 13.5k.
> So he doesn't need to settle in for a midrange card afterall.





saurabh_1e said:


> intel procy 930 + decent mobo = 25k
> amd procy 1090t + decent mobo = 22k



i7 930: ~14k.
X58 cheapest: 10.3k

X6 1090T: ~14k.
785G cheap but descent (biostar): 4.3k

the intel rig cost 6k more. for 6k, one can get a GTX470 if initially getting a HD5850. for OP's rig it mayn't be relevant but still mentioned.



cyberdude.samar said:


> Stop fighting guyz !
> 
> I'll be overclocking My ProccY..SO m Going For InteL.
> 
> ...



CM GX650W nice choice, if unable find Corsair PSU.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 9, 2010)

are there no drawbacks of a 4.3 k mobo with a 14k proccy???


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> are there no drawbacks of a 4.3 k mobo with a 14k proccy???



if the processor supports. can be used without worry. its like using a Core i7 980X on a Intel X58 costing 10.5k or so.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 9, 2010)

How DO i get To Know How Much Power Does My PC require??

+ M confused b/w CM GX 650 and GX 750 ??


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> How DO i get To Know How Much Power Does My PC require??
> 
> + M confused b/w CM GX 650 and GX 750 ??



Cooler Master Power Supply Calculator - Standard. 650 will suffice. 750 if adding a hungry graphics card.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 9, 2010)

@sam  


Thanx Dude.

That Really Helped.

M going For a GX650.

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

Bro If I wanted To Overclock My CPU , will GX650 Sufficise even then ??

Max Efficiency oof a GX650 will roughly be 85 % . . . means it will prowide Max power Of 550W .

Will It be enough for overclocking ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Cooler Master Power Supply Calculator - Standard. 650 will suffice. 750 if adding a hungry graphics card.



As per his previous posts he has plans of going for HD 5850.

GX 750 to be on the safer side. All the Core i7 builds i have seen so far have 1000W PSU  and i some cases Tx750W. nothing less.

Check this thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397&highlight=official+core


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

@ Sam.Shab

With a 785 chipset the phenom 2 x6 won't give the same results as it gives with a 890fx or gx chipset.The performance will fall back even more & *No* it isn't the same as a 980X + MSI X58 because its still using the same x58 chip whereas the AMD will be using an inferior chipset i.e 785.

All the tests done in the reviews are with a 890fx based board.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 9, 2010)

Ohk. . . So For Now I final Cooler Master GX750W.

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

And A biG nO to The AMD Config.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Any1 knows a dealer From DELHI ???


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ Sam.Shab
> 
> With a 785 chipset the phenom 2 x6 won't give the same results as it gives with a 890fx or gx chipset.The performance will fall back even more & *No* it isn't the same as a 980X + MSI X58 because its still using the same x58 chip whereas the AMD will be using an inferior chipset i.e 785.
> 
> All the tests done in the reviews are with a 890fx based board.



any explanation on how there will be performance loss. 890GX or 890FX is a 785G chipset (transistor count may have increased slightly). simply integrate Sata 3.0 support. increase the Pci lanes so X16 + X16 crossfire possible. one thing that increase performance of 8 series AMD chipset is A-link (south bridge & north bridge link). its bandwidth been doubled so performance will increase. but not a big impact. so in day to day computing or gaming (not benchmark), a X6 on a 785G or 890FX. it'll feel almost same.

well the example i gave its wrong actually. its more like G31 vs P45. more lanes. more OC potential. but at stock speed, both are same thing, except cost.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 9, 2010)

at a budget of 70K. No AMD please. OP doesnt want to go for AMD,why discuss it on this thread then ?


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

The performance loss will be in the same way as its with the g41 vs p45.The chipset technology matters and definitely plays an important role.

Forget the pci lanes & also the north and southbridge communication.The Northbridge technology is what that matters and there's definitely more to it than simply uping of the transistor count.
Refer this link.

And Yes you won't find any performance difference in day to day computing if you compare the 1090t with,say the i5 750.


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2010)

Three lines of advice:

1. Get a minimal 650W PSU. Go with good companies like Corsair/Tagan. Corsair units are solid. You can hook up a blow torch to it, it will run..!
2. Get a full tower cabinet something like the HAF 932. Easier to work with. Mid-tower cabinets are crap. Difficult cable management. Make sure the chassis has a back plate cut out.
3. You getting an OC'able board, get a HSF - OEM. So you can OC that CPU. Else that board/processor go to waste. Honestly.


----------



## vickybat (May 10, 2010)

Yes buddy


----------



## mavihs (May 10, 2010)

> Mavihs, Just wanna know what do you mean by it?  Are the shitty cabbies going to burst or increase your CPU temperature to make it burst in flames.


 they sure going to increase the temps, especially if your OCing! Also it doesn't have any airflow. 





> If you ask the forum members, lot of people using these cabinets without any trouble, and beleive me, some of them are also having very high configuration


its really hard to believe! 


> I know Cooler Master CM690 will be better than them, but did u check that if every thing is coming under 70k or not. When someone asked something within a budget, just check your suggestion is fulfilling this criteria or not.
> Other wise I could have suggested Core i7 980, isn't it? it will be then the top performer.


when a person ask for a config & gives a good budget he expects a good config which doesn't heats up, should have a good airflow, the cable management should be easy, you should be able to install the H/W easily & should have good looks, which this cabinet doesn't have! you should have at least suggested a NZXT Gamma which is way better than the Elite. 



> also one shouldn't look at just the processor. one can't just go out & buy a i7 980X & think it'll encode his movie in 5min which takes 1hr on his old Athlon XP or P4. what about the cost of motherboard? the added cost of a graphics card. all these matters. also not everyone is a overclocker. also both i7 930 & X6 1090T falls in same region. winning or loosing doesn't matter much cause both proccies beat each other by a small margin, usually.


+1


> i'll say, if OP got the money to spend, get i7. but he'll have to settle for a midrange card. with X6 he maybe able shoot for the HD5870 also. maybe.


even with the thuban he wouldn't have been able to go for the 5870 as some of the components suggested above aren't good e.g. Elite!
Also as Amar would be OCing, he would also need a After Market HSF, some more fans for the cabby & also if he wants to make his case look better then some lighting/CFLs!


> No buddy i'm not getting generalized.I have never mentioned anything about i7 980x but was always reffering the i7 930.The 930 beats the x6 everywhere except video creation and x264 encoding.An overclocked 930 can easily trounce the x6 1090t in almost all apps and thats the truth as said by all reviewers.You can refer the above links.


when you taking the 930 as OCed then you have to take the 1090T also as OCed, even then the 1090T will beat the 930 in multi threaded tasks with more margin as the 1090T OCs better than the 930!


> The op can buy the 930 and still can spend on the 5870 or gtx480 because the x6 1090t and i7 930 costs the same roughly around 13.5k.
> So he doesn't need to settle in for a midrange card afterall.


where did you get the 13.5K price for the 1090T & 930?



> Or Lets Invite Agent 001 To our Discuccsion


does he come to the Forum?



> Hey Guyz Can I GO For Cooler Master GX 650W [@ 5.5k] PSU for My Config ???


 sure though corsair would be little better!




pulsar_swift said:


> 70K is the total budget and not even 7K on PSU ? and you are saying you are going to OC and you are planning for a sound card


7K is way more than needed here also i think he is not going for a sound card!


> i7 930: ~14k.
> X58 cheapest: 10.3k
> 
> X6 1090T: ~14k.
> 785G cheap but descent (biostar): 4.3k


where did you get the 14K price for the 1090T & 930?



> one can get a GTX470 if initially getting a HD5850.


470 & 480 isn't worth getting right now unless you have loads of money......wait for the 2nd gen fermi cards!



> are there no drawbacks of a 4.3 k mobo with a 14k proccy???


 if everything is running at stock & the person isn't going to be OCing or using the onboard GPU then no, there shouldn't be any performance loss or any drawback!



> Bro If I wanted To Overclock My CPU , will GX650 Sufficise even then ??


Yes!



> GX 750 to be on the safer side. All the Core i7 builds i have seen so far have 1000W PSU  and i some cases Tx750W. nothing less.


those builds are used for testing & they use the most high end config for testing, other than that you don't necessary need a 750W SMPS, 650W should suffix for 930+5850!


----------



## vickybat (May 10, 2010)

@ mavihs

Can you justify that statement of yours with some proof ? As far i have read an o'ced i7 930 beats the heck out s similarly o'ced1090T X6.

Its actually 13.9k for both the proccies as checked in latest prices section of this forum.


----------



## mavihs (May 10, 2010)

> any explanation on how there will be performance loss. 890GX or 890FX is a 785G chipset (transistor count may have increased slightly). simply integrate Sata 3.0 support. increase the Pci lanes so X16 + X16 crossfire possible. one thing that increase performance of 8 series AMD chipset is A-link (south bridge & north bridge link). its bandwidth been doubled so performance will increase. but not a big impact. so in day to day computing or gaming (not benchmark), a X6 on a 785G or 890FX. it'll feel almost same.


+1



> The chipset technology matters and definitely plays an important role.


+1 but there is not much difference in the 700series and the 800series which will effect the day to day performance for a regular PC!



asigh said:


> Three lines of advice:
> 
> 1. Get a minimal 650W PSU. Go with good companies like Corsair/Tagan. Corsair units are solid. You can hook up a blow torch to it, it will run..!
> 2. Get a full tower cabinet something like the HAF 932. Easier to work with. Mid-tower cabinets are crap. Difficult cable management. Make sure the chassis has a back plate cut out.
> 3. You getting an OC'able board, get a HSF - OEM. So you can OC that CPU. Else that board/processor go to waste. Honestly.


+1



vickybat said:


> @ Sam.Shab
> 
> With a 785 chipset the phenom 2 x6 won't give the same results as it gives with a 890fx or gx chipset.The performance will fall back even more & *No* it isn't the same as a 980X + MSI X58 because its still using the same x58 chip whereas the AMD will be using an inferior chipset i.e 785.
> 
> All the tests done in the reviews are with a 890fx based board.


FX chipsets are meant for OCing & lots more settings can be tweaked vs the other chipsets......Reviewer use FX coz of that reasons!
& as i stated above there won't be any performance difference if the core settings are untouched & the proccy isn't OCed!

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------




> @ mavihs
> Can you justify that statement of yours with some proof ? As far i have read an o'ced i7 930 beats the heck out s similarly o'ced1090T X6.


i'm not saying a similarly OCed 1090T, i'm saying a more OCed 1090T! (AMD proccy have a better OCing capability!)



> Its actually 13.9k for both the proccies as checked in latest prices section of this forum.


can you point me to the thread & where they got the prices from!


----------



## vickybat (May 10, 2010)

The phenom 2 on a decent hsf can overclock in air @ 4.1ghz.The i7 can also go upto that mark and will post better results than the x6.

Only the x6 has strong showing in 3d content creation suites like Cinebench & video encoding apps but only by a bit.An o'ced i7 will bridge the gap even further.


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2010)

Any OC for CPU, safer to get a good OEM HSF. More vCore is going to be poured in, and with ambient temperatures relatively higher in India compared to North America, stock HSF are not good.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 10, 2010)

Exactly, processor manufacturers should provide HSFs based on the ambient temps for that country. Or Else they should stop giving HSF and sell the proccy at a lower price. We can always purchase aftermarket HSFs


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2010)

so whats the final rig?


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 10, 2010)

Final Rig Is Yet Not ready.

I had To Buy The PC around 20th of May.

But Maybe I'll wait for June Issue.

I've mailed agent 001.

Lets see wat he Suggests.


Till Now I've Decicded This Rig But Maybe I'll Consider Some Replacements - 

Proccy : Core i7 930 2.8GHz                                           - Rs 14,500
Mobo :   MSI X-58 Pro-E                                                - Rs 10,500
RAM :  G-skill Ripjaws 1600MHz 6gb kit (tri channel)            - Rs   9,700
HDD :WD black 1TB                                                       - Rs   5,600
Optical Drive : LG H55N                                                  - Rs   1,100
Graphics Card : Sapphire HD5850 1GB DDR5                       - Rs  15,800
PSU : Cooler Master GX750                                             - Rs   6,500     
Cabby : Coller Master 690 (with side panel)                       - Rs   4,400
Monitor : BenQ 24" G2420 LCD                                         - Rs 11,300
Mouse : Razer Abyssus 3500 Dpi                                      - Rs   1,550 
Mouse Pad : StL Series QcK Mass                                     - Rs     750
HeadPhones :StL Series 3H Headphones                            - Rs   1,800

But This Is Costing Me 80k +.

So I am Ready For More Sugegstions.

Some1 PLease Suggest me a Gr8 AMD RIG [Complete wiD GooD Mobo].. . . . ..


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 10, 2010)

for AMD rig, replace the proccy with 1090T and any 785board @ 5.5K. and 4GB Ram would be sufficient.
so you can save 5K on mobo and 3K on RAM  as we are using 4GB only.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 10, 2010)

One More Thing...

I'll Not Be Overcocking My proccy untill 1yr.

So now tell Me which one is better (without OC) - 

Intel Core i7 930 

or

AMD phenom II x6


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 10, 2010)

video encoding  X6 is better. All other areas both are at par.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 10, 2010)

My Main NEED in The PC is GAMING So will the AMD x6 sufficise without overclocking?

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------

SMC website Shows  MSI X58 Pro-E does not support 1600Mhz RAM  ..  ..  .. Is That True ??


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 10, 2010)

Core i7 and i5  continue to excel at games. Not sure about the ram support for the mobo you are referring to. Check MSI site for specifications


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 10, 2010)

Got this from MSI Web-Site :

Memory - DDR3 Memory                   DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600*/1800*/2133*(OC)

Does This Mean DDR3 1600Mhz WIll Run on OCed Mobo ??

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

Can Anyone Give Me pRices For MSI 890GXM-G65 Mobo and MSI 890FXA-GD70 Mobo (both for AMD).

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------

If i get any of these board @ decent Price . . . . I'll certainly be going for AMD phenoM II X6 .


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2010)

> its really hard to believe!



Well, I am using a Zebronics Reaper cabinet and my config is not very low. I have Phenom II 955, Oced at 3.6 GHz, 4 GB of DDR3 ram, 1 TB Seagate + 500 GB Seagate, ATI 5770 1 GB etc. For normal applications its temp never goes over 45 degree, even when I am doing lots of CPU intensive work like Video encoding and editing, Photoshop etc.
At gaming 52 degree is the max temp I have reached.And I am in Bhubaneswar which is actually very hot place and the avg temp is almost 40 degree now. 
So you believe or don't believe, it is true. Believe be making a cabinet is not same as making a processor. I know lot of forum members who use Zebronics Bijli with high end systems. No problem with them also.
And do you know any one who has problem with a premium non-foreign brand?


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 10, 2010)

I am Finding the CM GX750 [Rs 6,500] bit expenisive and want to know that my New Config can Be Run Wid The GX650 [Rs 5,500] 

Latest Config - 

Proccy: AMD Phenom II X6 1090t 3.2Ghz   [Rs 14,500]
Mobo: MSI 890GXM-G65  [Rs 7,350]
GPU: MSI HD5870   [Rs 22,300]
RAM: G-Skill Ripjaws 4GB kit (2x2GB) 1600Mhz [Rs 6,850]
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB  [Rs 5,000]
Monitor: BenQ 24" G2420 Full HD LCD [Rs 11,300]

Cabby: Still Confused b/w CM 690 or CM690 II  - Pls Help

PSU : CM GX650 or GX750 or  Silent Pro 700M or Silent Pro 600M - Pls Help

I Dont Have Much Money After All This So A PSU Wid Price More Than 7k Will Be A No From Me.

SMC Website Says @ Silent Pro 600M - 
​​​​*
Output Capacity*600W *Max. Output Capacity*720W
And Normal Efficiency Of The 80+ PSUs Are 85% . So Will This PSU(normally) give POWER = 85% of 600 or 85% of 720 ?

Also Is The RAM I Have Finalled Compatible As A 8GB set-up (4x2GB)


P.S. - CM SilentPro 700M [Rs 7,900] - SMC Price
         CM SilentPro 600M [Rs 6,750] - SMC Price


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 10, 2010)

^^
Why are you jumping from one config to another ??, just think for some time and read some reviews then i'm sure your doubts will be clear....
I would suggest u a core i7 based rig....I am using it and i'm very satisfied with it.....


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 10, 2010)

if i had 70K budget, i would have gone for Core i7


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 10, 2010)

Everyone join www.techforumindia.com

It's A new Site Looking For Computer Enthusiasts

They Are Looking For Good Admins So Make It Fast !!


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> Everyone join www.techforumindia.com
> 
> It's A new Site Looking For Computer Enthusiasts
> 
> They Are Looking For Good Admins So Make It Fast !!


ok.... but how
i registered myself
but how will they make us admin?


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2010)

mavihs said:


> when you taking the 930 as OCed then you have to take the 1090T also as OCed, even then the 1090T will beat the 930 in multi threaded tasks with more margin as the 1090T OCs better than the 930!



intel got 1 advantage here over AMD. AMD's new turbo sucks. & sucks bad. rest everything good. even temperature is low. motherboard price is low. OC potential enough to give i7 a good run (even on stock HSF).



mavihs said:


> where did you get the 13.5K price for the 1090T & 930?



i think Lynx India listing similar price. however without tax & shipping charges.



mavihs said:


> 7K is way more than needed here also i think he is not going for a sound card!



when a Corsair 550W or CM 650W does the job, why go for 800-1000W PSU & empty pocket unnecessarily. they'll be useful only in multi GPU setup. cause OC (if increasing voltage) won't demand lot.



mavihs said:


> 470 & 480 isn't worth getting right now unless you have loads of money......wait for the 2nd gen fermi cards!



480 i agree. but 470 !!! i read 470 beats all single GPU setup from AMD. so better get 470 is OP can. however with a non reference cooler, else theres full chance his card will turn black soon.



mavihs said:


> those builds are used for testing & they use the most high end config for testing, other than that you don't necessary need a 750W SMPS, 650W should suffix for 930+5850!



corsair VX550 minimum. it'll easily handle the card + proccy + a ton of HDDs. however not a 2nd card in crossfire.



vickybat said:


> @ mavihs
> 
> Can you justify that statement of yours with some proof ? As far i have read an o'ced i7 930 beats the heck out s similarly o'ced1090T X6.



in single threaded apps, yes i7 930 got upper hand. as i mentioned, AMD's turbo still new & not very efficient. however if they do lower pricing of X6 to 12.5k or so, they'll get the upper hand back.



mavihs said:


> i'm not saying a similarly OCed 1090T, i'm saying a more OCed 1090T! (AMD proccy have a better OCing capability!)



i disagree. intel OC potential have always been more than AMD. however intel's heatsinks sucks. so need OEM HSF for OC. however AMD's proccy runs cooler (the X6 do) and heatsinks are better than Intel's counterpart.



cyberdude.samar said:


> One More Thing...
> 
> I'll Not Be Overcocking My proccy untill 1yr.
> 
> ...



in gaming i7 is better than X6. but if u go i7, u'll have to compromise on other parts. so try mix a balance i7 rig without breaking bank (will be hard) or settle for X6 (gaming performance won't be too good, compared to i7).



cyberdude.samar said:


> My Main NEED in The PC is GAMING So will the AMD x6 sufficise without overclocking?
> 
> it got turbo. so u'll get 3 cores at 3.5Ghz & 3 at 800Mhz. however it doesn't always kicks in good. so performance is variable.
> 
> SMC website Shows  MSI X58 Pro-E does not support 1600Mhz RAM  ..  ..  .. Is That True ??



if u OC, it should. however lot depends on rams. *asigh* can give u better idea on this.



pulsar_swift said:


> Core i7 and i5  continue to excel at games. Not sure about the ram support for the mobo you are referring to. Check MSI site for specifications



yes, in games i5 & i7 are untouchable. however they raise the total cost similarly.



cyberdude.samar said:


> I am Finding the CM GX750 [Rs 6,500] bit expenisive and want to know that my New Config can Be Run Wid The GX650 [Rs 5,500]



if u go AMD or intel doesn't matter. but PSU should be minimum 550W from Corsair or 650W if preference goes to GX series.


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2010)

Some clarifications on hardware:



cyberdude.samar said:


> Memory - DDR3 Memory                   DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600*/1800*/2133*(OC)
> Does This Mean DDR3 1600Mhz WIll Run on OCed Mobo ??



You would need to tell the exact memory model number with brand. For example Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5. We can then check the EPP/JEDEC setting for the RAM. Those timing above mean that the board will support the above ram speeds, but YES, it MIGHT need to be OC'ed, for FSB : DRAM ratios. But will support. 



cyberdude.samar said:


> I am Finding the CM GX750 [Rs 6,500] bit expenisive and want to know that my New Config can Be Run Wid The GX650 [Rs 5,500]
> 
> Latest Config -
> 
> ...



CM SilentPRO is decent. Though ask SMC the price for Corsair VS550 unit. It is rock solid.

*Efficiency:*

Okay guys, for the record. Many guys have a misconception about efficiency here. It is not efficiency multiplied to the rating -- to get  the throughput. 

*This does not work:*
PSU rating = 750W
 Efficiency rating =  80%
PSU Draw = 750W
PSU Throughput = 750 x (80/100) = 600W

*This works:*
PSU rating = 750W (A)
 Efficiency  rating = 80%
PSU Draw = 750 / (80/100) = 937.5 (B)
PSU Throughput = 750W

*Calculated Efficiency*  = (A/B) * 100  = 80%

The efficiency clearly translates too,  how much power is drawn from the socket (which you are billed for), to  the ratio of how much clean usable power it can provide as output.

*Efficiency Level Certifications:*
These are industry standards which say, how much constant, spike free  power a PSU will supply at three different load levels. For example: _To  qualify for 80 PLUS, a power supply must achieve at least 80% efficiency at three specified loads (20%, 50%  and 100% of maximum rated power) _ To get this certification it must  pass all tests at 50C, as the temperature metric. 

*The current ratings are:
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/8331/energylevelscertificati.jpg

And some had asked about rails (somewhere):*
"With all the hype about multiple 12-volt rails (ads claim that two  rails is better than one, five is better than four, etc.), you'd think  it was a better design. Unfortunately, it's not!

Here are the facts: A large, single 12-volt rail (without a 240VA limit)  can transfer 100% of the 12-volt output from the PSU to the computer,  while a multi-rail 12-volt design has distribution losses of up to 30%  of the power supply's rating. Those losses occur because power literally  gets "trapped" on under-utilized rails. For example, if the 12-volt  rail that powers the CPU is rated for 17 amps and the CPU only uses 7A,  the remaining 10A is unusable, since it is isolated from the rest of the  system.

Since the maximum current from any one 12-volt rail of a multiple-rail  PSU is limited to 20 amps (240VA / 12 volts = 20 amps), PCs with  high-performance components that draw over 20 amps from the same rail  are subject to over-current shutdowns. With power requirements for  multiple processors and graphics cards continuing to grow, the  multiple-rail design, with its 240VA limit per rail, is basically  obsolete.

PC Power and Cooling is once again leading the industry. All of our  power supplies now feature a large, single 12-volt rail. The design is  favored by major processor and graphics companies, complies with EPS12V  specs (the 240VA limit is not a _requirement_) and is approved by  all major safety agencies such as UL and TUV.3"

Also these can be read *here *and  *here *and *here*.

Overall I can say, reading the above links..even multi rail is better,  as long as one calculates the PSU requirement well...!

The Corsair HX450 and VX450 both offer 33A on the 12V rails.         

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2010)

@asingh
very informative big bro
though some doubts here

1->In ur efficiency calculating section,is the "B" power is the one that is provided by the PSU to the required components?

2->u mentioned that even multi rail is better....HOW?

and last one...
Can u xplain a lil more regarding the table


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2010)

^^
"B" is what is pulled from the socket. So Output/Input = efficiency. So if a PSU is 80% efficient. It pulls 1000W from the socket, and gives 800W(max) to the system --- if it pulls. 800/1000 = 80%.

Did you read those three links. They explain more.

Table are the rating which the 80+ agency provides.


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> "B" is what is pulled from the socket. So Output/Input = efficiency. So if a PSU is 80% efficient. It pulls 1000W from the socket, and gives 800W(max) to the system --- if it pulls. 800/1000 = 80%.
> 
> Did you read those three links. They explain more.
> ...


that means a PSU with "X" rated wattage can provide "X+something" watts

is that risky?

and yea i read those article
*www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=548862 was the best


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2010)

^^
No. If it is rated at 800W, it will provide 800W. Where you got the X+ from..?


----------



## DigitalDude (May 11, 2010)

^^^ PSUs have a normal output capacity and also they can go overboard by some amount (~100W) which is rated as maximum output capacity.


_


----------



## asingh (May 11, 2010)

^^
God help you, if you are taking it beyond what it is has been tested and certified to do. Walk the thin line on the razor's edge.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 11, 2010)

Can Anyone Compare Radeon HD5850 and HD5870 for me or give me a link to Similar Article ??


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> Can Anyone Compare Radeon HD5850 and HD5870 for me or give me a link to Similar Article ??


answered in Graphic card query thread


----------



## rajan1311 (May 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> God help you, if you are taking it beyond what it is has been tested and certified to do. Walk the thin line on the razor's edge.



I think he means tolerance, how much more can it withstand before it goes kaput 


anyways, I have not read the full thread, just a small question to make life hell lot easier for samar.

for gaming at 1920x1080, which is better ?

i7 930 paired with 5850 or

P2 1055t paired with a 5870.

I think its the latter, simply because at those resolutions most games are more GPU bound than CPU bound. Correct me If I am wrong in saying that.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 11, 2010)

Thanx Rajan For Making My Life Smooth As Butter  

Welcome tO ThinK dIgIt !

And I Am Going For p2 x6 1090t + i wanna Know IF HD5870 is Better Or GTX470

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> intel got 1 advantage here over AMD. AMD's new turbo sucks. & sucks bad. rest everything good. even temperature is low. motherboard price is low. OC potential enough to give i7 a good run (even on stock HSF).



Wats Turbo ???


----------



## rajan1311 (May 11, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ mavihs
> 
> Can you justify that statement of yours with some proof ? As far i have read an o'ced i7 930 *beats the heck out s* similarly o'ced1090T X6.
> 
> Its actually 13.9k for both the proccies as checked in latest prices section of this forum.



We all know that Intel's i7s are far far far better clock to clock. But, its far easier to overclock a 1090T to 4.2GHz than the i7 930. Most guys take it up to 3.8Ghz odd, which is still pretty darn good.

Any gaming benchmark in which i7 930 beats the heck out of the 1090T ? Proof please. Have a look at this:
*www.erodov.com/forums/amd-phenom-ii-six-core-1090t-1095t-thuban-review/32514-page9.html


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 11, 2010)

Clearly The phenom2 x6 1090t is As Better As Core i7 But M Having A HD5870 wid AMD and HD5850 wid Intel Which Makes My AMD Rig Far Better Than The Intel oNe.

I Believe My 4GB  RAM kit wid AMD and 6GB one wid Intel Do Not Make Much DIff To The Performance Of PC.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 11, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> Wats Turbo ???



Turbo is hardware based automatic overclocking of active cores on the new AMD Phenom 2 X6.


Basically, if the application does not use all six cores, say it uses only 3, it will shut the three inactive cores and increase the clock speeds of the 3 active cores , to 3.6GHz in case of 1090T. 

in short - Its automatic Overclocking


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 11, 2010)

Bye Guyz .

Goin Off .

Gotta Study .

Will Be Back 2morrow.

Please PC Final Karwa Do Before 15th Else Dad's Is Gonna Reduce Budget To 45k 

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

~w0w~ @ AutoMatic Overclocking 

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

Do Not Forget My GPU Query People.

M Confused Between HD5850 , HD5870 and GTX470 .

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

Also Temme How Is The GTX295 Please .


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> And I Am Going For p2 x6 1090t + i wanna Know IF HD5870 is Better Or GTX470
> 
> Wats Turbo ???



HD5870 better than GTX470. all fermi's are so badly plagued by this heat issue, custom coolers do little to help it out. even with custom coolers, they remain above 80degree. and thats very very bad for any gamer.

tubro core overclocks 3 or less processors when single threaded apps are running. rest cores clocked down to 800Mhz. as its 1st gen turbo from AMD so inactive cores will not be shut down completely (as Intel's turbo boost do). but nothing to worry as X6 runs cooler than all X4 or i7s.



cyberdude.samar said:


> I Believe My 4GB  RAM kit wid AMD and 6GB one wid Intel Do Not Make Much DIff To The Performance Of PC.



you won't be using 6Gb. with i7, opt for 3Gb (3X1Gb). with X6, 4Gb (2X2Gb).



rajan1311 said:


> Turbo is hardware based automatic overclocking of active cores on the new AMD Phenom 2 X6.
> 
> 
> Basically, if the application does not use all six cores, say it uses only 3, it will shut the three inactive cores and increase the clock speeds of the 3 active cores , to 3.6GHz in case of 1090T.
> ...



yup. Automatic Overclocking a good term to use for this technique. anyway welcome to TDF 



cyberdude.samar said:


> Bye Guyz .
> 
> Goin Off .
> 
> ...



i feel everything is already finalized. just the search for motherboard left. 

also don't look at GTX4 series until Nvidia offers some sort of insurance or Heat damage return policy on their cards. or finds a way reduce heat. 80degree+ no joke. it'll seriously & surely damage any card. "GTX470/480 Microwave edition". 

also buddy, X6 confirmed. now don't go back to i7s. also a HD5870 powering the PC, it'll not bring a huge difference in performance, if u using i7 or i5 or X4 or X6. 

nowhere does this GTX295 came from? its DX10.1. forget it. its old. power hungry. noisy. and yes damn ugly.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 12, 2010)

I am waiting for you to the make the purchase and share your results.


----------



## Jripper (May 12, 2010)

BTW how exactly is efficiency of a PSU defined??
I mean differentiate between an 80+ 550W PSU and a 70+ 700W PSU.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

Jripper said:


> BTW how exactly is efficiency of a PSU defined??
> I mean differentiate between an 80+ 550W PSU and a 70+ 700W PSU.



as asigh mentioned in a previous post, a 700W but 70% efficient PSU will pull more power from the mains. moreover as the PSU is only 70% efficient, consider cheap materials to be used in the build. which (in)directly means, PSU will go kaput if load applied.


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2010)

Asigh, one question to you.

I am using a Zebronics Platinum 700W PSU priced @ 3.1k now in Kolkata. It has 70% efficiency and can deliver 35A current to the single 12 V rail. You know my config I think, still using it with Phenom II 955 oced @ 3.6 GHz and HD 5770 1 GB (XFX). I need to know if that PSU is sufficient or not for my rig. Secondly very soon I am going for a HD 5850. So will it be sufficient that time also?


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 12, 2010)

Proccy: AMD Phenom II X6 1055t 2.8Ghz   [Rs 10,500] - Down From 1090t [14,500] (Confused)

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 [Rs 9650] - Up From 890GXM-G65  [Rs 7,350] (Confused)

GPU: MSI HD5870   [Rs 22,300] (Fixed)- Up From HD5850 [Rs 15,800]

RAM: G-Skill Ripjaws 4GB kit (2x2GB) 1333Mhz CL7 [Rs 7,550] - Up From Ripjaws 4GB kit (2x2GB) 1600Mhz CL9 [Rs 6,850]  (Wid AMD - High Freq or Low Latency ??)

HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB  [Rs 5,000] (Fixed)

Monitor: BenQ 24" G2420 Full HD LCD [Rs 11,300] (Fixed)

Cabby: CM690 II [Rs 5,400] - Up From CM 690 [Rs 4,400] (Confused)

PSU : CM GX650 [Rs 5,500] (Fixed)

ODD: LG 22x DVD-Writer [Rs 1,100] -  Always The Same (Fixed)

Total - 
Wat Say About My New Rig ??

P. S. - Someone Get Me A Good Mobo [ill use NEC chip for USB 3.0 + Sata 6Gbps Compatible Hona Chahiye(SATA III Port)]

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

Suggest Some Replacements {really good ones only} as i wanna go for 1090t to make my PC future-Proof .

Please Help.

Thanks In Advance.

Cheers

Sa[M]aR.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> Proccy: AMD Phenom II X6 1055t 2.8Ghz   [Rs 10,500] - Down From 1090t [14,500] (Confused)
> 
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 [Rs 9650] - Up From 890GXM-G65  [Rs 7,350] (Confused)
> 
> ...



Proccy: AMD Phenom II X6 1090t <--- get this without 2nd thought.

Mobo: any 790GX/770 based mobo + get Sata 6Gbps card (when u need Sata 6Gbps & USB 3.0, than only buy). gigabyte got a few.

GPU: MSI HD5870 ---> nice 1. but why MSI?

RAM: G-Skill Ripjaws 4GB kit (2x2GB) 1333Mhz CL7 [Rs 7,550] - Up From Ripjaws 4GB kit (2x2GB) 1600Mhz CL9 [Rs 6,850]  (Wid AMD - High Freq or Low Latency ??) <--- no idea. 

HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB ---> fantastic choice.

Monitor: BenQ 24" G2420 Full HD LCD ---> good choice again.

Cabby: CM690 II <--- NZXT M59.

PSU : CM GX650 ---> nice only.

ODD: LG 22x DVD-Writer ---> most common thing.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Proccy: AMD Phenom II X6 1090t <--- get this without 2nd thought.



Sure ! I Too Want That One Only .



> Mobo: any 790GX/770 based mobo + get Sata 6Gbps card (when u need Sata 6Gbps & USB 3.0, than only buy). gigabyte got a few.


Wat about 890GXM-G65



> GPU: MSI HD5870 ---> nice 1. but why MSI?


Written By Mistake - I am getting Sapphire HD5870



> Cabby: CM690 II <--- NZXT M59.


Wats Max No. Of Fans For M59.

You Have Any Idea For How Much I can Bargain(Complete PC) @ Nehru Palace ??


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> Wat about 890GXM-G65



a bit too costly. look out for 785G, 770, 790X or 790GX based mobos. with MOSFET cooling. 140W support. going for 790X or 790GX is useless unless u want CrossFire. so better stick to 770 or 785G. 

heres few suggestions:

1. skip Asus. priced like mad & are buggy (nowadays). skip ECS (bad BIOS). 1st preference. Gigabyte & MSI. next DFI & AsRock (descent boards). last Biostar.

2. try get full ATX board. will help.

3. forget USB 3.0 & Sata 6Gbps for now. later buy a add on card. will cost 1-1.5k. 



cyberdude.samar said:


> Wats Max No. Of Fans For M59.



5. 2 included. not need lot of fans. 2-3 enough.



cyberdude.samar said:


> Bro 1090t + HD5870 = Hell Out Of Budget
> 
> You Have Any Idea For How Much I can Bargain(Complete PC) @ Nehru Palace ??



sorry, but i not from Delhi. so no idea. however i'll say, get descent components but a bit cheap ones. i see not much use getting 890GX. it got SATA 6Gbps but asks for a premium like that.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 12, 2010)

Do We Get Addon Card For SATA III 6Gbps also??

You Suggest The Best Mobo For Phenom2 X6 1090t with Easy OverClocking Features .

That Would Be Very Helpfull

Thanks Again For Your Time 

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------

Wats The Price For NXZT M59 ??

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

+ Do i need a CPU cooler Too ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> Do We Get Addon Card For SATA III 6Gbps also??
> 
> You Suggest The Best Mobo For Phenom2 X6 1090t
> 
> ...



surely we get. AsRock bundles Sata 6Gbps & USB 3.0 cards (yes both) with some selected mobos. maybe 790GX based (also do P55 & X58 for Intel). and still pricing is excellent.

well, my suggestion is Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k (last option). or MSI 785GM E53 (full ATX). also DFI got a few, forgotten the names but are of excellent quality. if unable get anything good, get mobo based on AsRock. 785G based. with 3 way crossfire. will cost below 6k. 140w processor support.

M59 usually cost between 3.6-3.8k  and is one of coolest cabby i seen below 4k. absolute VFM.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 12, 2010)

Cabby Finalled @ Rs 4,400 [CM 690]

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Can We Trust Brands Like AsRock , DFI ?

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

Wouldn't My 1090t Lack On Performance With Such MOBOs ??

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

I Need OC Genie Too On My Mobo !


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> + Do i need a CPU cooler Too ?



the X6 run cooler than any other Phenom II proccy. even with it, u can OC it to 3.5Ghz.



cyberdude.samar said:


> Cabby Finalled @ Rs 4,400 [CM 690]



ask asigh once about the CM 690 before finalizing. he own one & he'll surely ask u go M59 way. just send him a PM



cyberdude.samar said:


> Can We Trust Brands Like AsRock , DFI ?



yes. why not. AsRock a very good brand. don't go by names. about DFI, its one of oldest brands. and can be trusted eye close. just i don't trust ECS & Foxconn. Biostar to some extent can be trusted.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 12, 2010)

Suggest CPU from Msi As The Feature The OC Genie Technology


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> Wouldn't My 1090t Lack On Performance With Such MOBOs ??



no. who told they'll lack any performance. just OC capacity maybe different, rest everything will be same. you getting a discrete card. so mobo's IGP is also matters 0.



cyberdude.samar said:


> I Need OC Genie Too On My Mobo !



OC Genie comes only with MSI mobo. best way is OC through BIOS. safe & stable.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 12, 2010)

> no. who told they'll lack any performance. just OC capacity maybe different, rest everything will be same. you getting a discrete card. so mobo's IGP is also matters 0.



Wats IGP (integrated graphic potential??)

Wat DOes This Mean ? --> "mobo's IGP is also matters 0."


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> Wats IGP (integrated graphic potential??)
> 
> Wat DOes This Mean ? --> "mobo's IGP is also matters 0."



IGP ---> integrated graphics.

i told matters 0 cause when u use a discrete card, the onboard graphics will be switched off. so u having IGP or not doesn't matters. so that shouldn't affect system performance. 

currently i see only 1 advantage users will get by choosing 8 series over 7 series is 8 series comes with A-Link III (a bridge or lane connecting south bridge to north bridge). a link III got double the bandwidth than that of A-Link II (present in 7 series boards). still reduction in performance shouldn't be any high.


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Asigh, one question to you.
> 
> I am using a Zebronics Platinum 700W PSU priced @ 3.1k now in Kolkata. It has 70% efficiency and can deliver 35A current to the single 12 V rail. You know my config I think, still using it with Phenom II 955 oced @ 3.6 GHz and HD 5770 1 GB (XFX). I need to know if that PSU is sufficient or not for my rig. Secondly very soon I am going for a HD 5850. So will it be sufficient that time also?



The HD5850 will push your power requirements to another league. And since you are OC'ing too, better not to use that PSU. Just see the pricing -- 700W @ 3.1K. Compare that to leaders like Corsair/Tagan/Silverstone/CM. I doubt the 12V rail will hold up. You are getting an expensive VGA, mate it with a good PSU. Honest answer.



cyberdude.samar said:


> Cabby Finalled @ Rs 4,400 [CM 690]
> Can We Trust Brands Like AsRock , DFI ?
> Wouldn't My 1090t Lack On Performance With Such MOBOs ??
> I Need OC Genie Too On My Mobo !



AsRock, DFI are decent. You will not face any lack. OC Genie is MSI. And it is the crappiest software I ever saw. Never OC from the desktop. I never used it. Rest is your choice.



Sam.Shab said:


> ask asigh once about the CM 690 before finalizing. he own one & he'll surely ask u go M59 way. just send him a PM
> 
> yes. why not. AsRock a very good brand. don't go by names. about DFI, its one of oldest brands. and can be trusted eye close. just i don't trust ECS & Foxconn. Biostar to some extent can be trusted.



M59 and CM690n are both mid-towers. Hardly a world of difference. Get the cheaper, or what looks best to your eyes. ECS has good nForce boards, and Foxconn is a good OEM company. See their Foxcon Bloodrage series. Awesome boards, on the lines of ASUS ROG series. Red total. Love them. They have great OC features.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

asigh said:


> The HD5850 will push your power requirements to another league. And since you are OC'ing too, better not to use that PSU. Just see the pricing -- 700W @ 3.1K. Compare that to leaders like Corsair/Tagan/Silverstone/CM. I doubt the 12V rail will hold up. You are getting an expensive VGA, mate it with a good PSU. Honest answer.



currently for ~3.1k, Seasonic 430W available. Zebroncs selling the extra 270W for free? at the expense of bad internal components.



asigh said:


> M59 and CM690n are both mid-towers. Hardly a world of difference. Get the cheaper, or what looks best to your eyes. ECS has good nForce boards, and Foxconn is a good OEM company. See their Foxcon Bloodrage series. Awesome boards, on the lines of ASUS ROG series. Red total. Love them. They have great OC features.



never heard about Bloodrage series. yes i know Foxonn is OEM but they having such good series. WOW. where they hidden this series? under their bed i suppose


----------



## Krow (May 12, 2010)

Cilus should sell off that PSU and get the Seasonic S12II Bronze 520W @ 4.1k. Wonderful power supply for the price.


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> never heard about Bloodrage series. yes i know Foxonn is OEM but they having such good series. WOW. where they hidden this series? under their bed i suppose



Check them out *here*.

Not hidden, just that they do not retail in India. Not saying they are the best, but are not bad either. Love the colors. Similar to RoG.


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2010)

Krow said:


> Cilus should sell off that PSU and get the Seasonic S12II Bronze 520W @ 4.1k. Wonderful power supply for the price.



Thanks for your suggestion Krow. Asigh, Krow, Sam.Shab and all the others, Please suggest me a good PSU, but not more than 4.5k.
My possible upgrades are HD 5850 and Phenom II X6.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

asigh said:


> Check them out *here*.
> 
> Not hidden, just that they do not retail in India. Not saying they are the best, but are not bad either. Love the colors. Similar to RoG.



actually not seen any advertisement. nor in any forum or review site or NewEgg. so have no idea that Foxconn got a lineup that can give Asus ROG a good run. anyway thanks for the info 



Cilus said:


> Thanks for your suggestion Krow. Asigh, Krow, Sam.Shab and all the others, Please suggest me a good PSU, but not more than 4.5k.
> My possible upgrades are HD 5850 and Phenom II X6.



minimum is Corsair VX550 (needed to power the HD5850). 

OFFTOPIC: Cilus bro, what future does your XFX HD5770 have?


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 12, 2010)

Sorry Guyz - Pc buying postponed for 10 Days - Courtesy My F***iN Exams 

Will Be Back After Exams.

Will Not Be Replying To This Thread Till Then 

Bye


Sa[M]aR


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2010)

There is a high chance, I'll be selling it. But I have a thought in the furthest corner of my mind. If can arrange some money, then after some time will post the Crossfire result of HD 5770 and HD 5850.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

Cilus said:


> There is a high chance, I'll be selling it. But I have a thought in the furthest corner of my mind. If can arrange some money, then after some time will post the Crossfire result of HD 5770 and HD 5850.



can it be done? Crossfire of two different GPU'd cards?


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2010)

That is the magic of Cross-firing. For this you only need cards from same Series. So most of the 5 series card can be crossfired together, except the low end cards.


----------



## maddu5731 (May 12, 2010)

Hey Guyz...
check out this.


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

Cilus said:


> That is the magic of Cross-firing. For this you only need cards from same Series. So most of the 5 series card can be crossfired together, except the low end cards.



Oh WOW. never knew this possible too. but i know placing lucid hydra chip in the mobo will let a graphics card crossfire with a human also. maybe


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Oh WOW. never knew this possible too. but i know placing lucid hydra chip in the mobo will let a graphics card crossfire with a human also. maybe




@clius
wow....i never knew that too
please do post the performance results after that
it will be nice if u could submit ur own benchmark results for all the 3 tests
1 5770
2 5850
3 both


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Thanks for your suggestion Krow. Asigh, Krow, Sam.Shab and all the others, Please suggest me a good PSU, but not more than 4.5k.
> My possible upgrades are HD 5850 and Phenom II X6.



A Corsair VX550 will fit in tha budget just right. You might be shy a few hundred bucks. Keep this minimal.



Sam.Shab said:


> can it be done? Crossfire of two different GPU'd cards?



Yes, you can. But they strain should be the same. 



maddu5731 said:


> Hey Guyz...
> check out this.



Not much. Seems like overpriced Alien ware set up. 

They are testing memory using, Memtest -- big deal. Any they are testing total system strain using OCCT and Prime95. All do that. Heck I do it every week, when I change stuff on my system (OC, Drivers, voltages)

And they are shipping like this:
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/9636/digitalstorm.jpg

The HSF is mounted during transit. The weight of the HSF will cause huge temperance on the motherboard during transfer of the chassis, could cause a snap or bowing. Extreme strain on the motherboard. 

Though the cabling is real dandy.



Sam.Shab said:


> Oh WOW. never knew this possible too. but i know placing lucid hydra chip in the mobo will let a graphics card crossfire with a human also. maybe



Lucid Hydra needs the driver to be compatible to the game. Profile has to be there.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 12, 2010)

Krow said:


> Cilus should sell off that PSU and get the Seasonic S12II Bronze 520W @ 4.1k. Wonderful power supply for the price.



Now i ask the same question. 

S12II Bronze 520W& Corsair VX 550 ? which one is better.

S12II Bronze 520W & CM GX 550W ? which one is better.

prime abgb has listed Seasonic S12II 500W Bronze @ Rs. 5,245.00
CORSAIR VX 550W @ Rs 4850 and CM GX 550W@ Rs 4300

Going by the prices ?????


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Now i ask the same question.
> 
> S12II Bronze 520W& Corsair VX 550 ? which one is better.
> 
> ...



in 2nd comparison, surely the Seasonic one. can't say anything about first comparison. both should be just same.



asigh said:


> Yes, you can. But they strain should be the same.



so the faster will be clocked down to match the slower card's rate?



asigh said:


> Lucid Hydra needs the driver to be compatible to the game. Profile has to be there.



same as AMD drivers used with HD4850X2 & HD4870X2 (correct me if i talking nonsense). if game not listed in driver, only single GPU will be used.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 12, 2010)

sam, check the prices in my previous post


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> sam, check the prices in my previous post



yes i checked buddy. i think both Seasonic & Corsair falls in same group. so choosing the cheapest is way to go. also with Corsair 5yrs warranty. but why Seasonic priced so much more, i have no idea. also i'll take the cooler master unit at 500W, even if it says 550W (considering the price).


----------



## rajan1311 (May 12, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Asigh, one question to you.
> 
> I am using a Zebronics Platinum 700W PSU priced @ 3.1k now in Kolkata. It has 70% efficiency and can deliver 35A current to the single 12 V rail. You know my config I think, still using it with Phenom II 955 oced @ 3.6 GHz and HD 5770 1 GB (XFX). I need to know if that PSU is sufficient or not for my rig. Secondly very soon I am going for a HD 5850. So will it be sufficient that time also?



See dude, its pretty simple.

First off all, you PSU is not truly going to provide anywhere near 700W. Its got 35A on the single 12V rail (i assume you dont have multiple rails),you will get some 35x12 = 420W, so think of it as a 450W PSU rather than a 700W and plan your system accordingly. 

It may somehow be fine with a 5850, but i would suggest that you run your processor at stock speeds as you dont gain much from that OC, also try to undervolt it to be even safer. All this is assuming that the actual quality of the PSU is good and not crap.

About efficiency, its 70% efficiency, which means that if your system (Proccy,GPU,HDD,etc) draw 300W from the PSU, your PSU will draw some 430W from the wall socket. So, apart from the obvious reason of lower actual power consumption, what is the advantage of high efficiency PSUs ? Well, this extra 130W that you are loosing is being dissipated as Heat. So, higher efficiency PSUs will run cooler and hence are more reliable at higher loads. If you draw 400W from your PSU, you will generate 170W of heat, which can make it go kaput very easily. But then your system will never use above 250W so its not so bad...

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> in 2nd comparison, surely the Seasonic one. can't say anything about first comparison. both should be just same.



Why the seasonic ? The GX series is good quality too, its cheaper too right?


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes i checked buddy. i think both Seasonic & Corsair falls in same group. so choosing the cheapest is way to go. also with Corsair 5yrs warranty. but why Seasonic priced so much more, i have no idea. also i'll take the cooler master unit at 500W, even if it says 550W (considering the price).



ya me too contemplating on CM GX 550W. I will add a HD 5770 to my current config


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> If you draw 400W from your PSU, you will generate 170W of heat, which can make it go kaput very easily.



+1. rightly told. also the capacitors & the transformer used inside, man its too bad quality. once in a review involving FSP, Gigabyte, Antec & 2-3 sub par US brands, the whole PSU was opened & analysed. if i get the link, i'll be sure post it here. very detailed analysis & reason why most local PSU are bad.



rajan1311 said:


> Why the seasonic ? The GX series is good quality too, its cheaper too right?



its new in market. lets see it for few months before saying its tough enough to take on Corsair.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 13, 2010)

seasonic is not a new player. infact the much acclaimed corsair VX450 is manufactured by Seasonic, they are the OEMs for many powersupply brands. it's just recently that they have started to market their own brand of PSUs. the seasonic 520W is the best in class. even probably better than corsair vx550 as the vx550 is manufactured by a diff. OEM (i forgot name.. CMT or something). both corsair and seasonic have 5yr warranty.


_


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> as the vx550 is manufactured by a diff. OEM (i forgot name.. CMT or something).



is it really so? i thought all Corsair units OEM is Seasonic.



DigitalDude said:


> both corsair and seasonic have 5yr warranty.



Corsair got 5yrs. Seasonic got 3yrs or so.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 13, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> seasonic is not a new player. infact the much acclaimed corsair VX450 is manufactured by Seasonic, they are the OEMs for many powersupply brands. it's just recently that they have started to market their own brand of PSUs. the seasonic 520W is the best in class. even probably better than corsair vx550 as the vx550 is manufactured by a diff. OEM (i forgot name.. CMT or something). both corsair and seasonic have 5yr warranty.
> 
> 
> _


 

we all know that dude, just asking why GX series is not "trusted" as yet/rather not recommened despite having a lower cost.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 13, 2010)

^^^well I don't know about cooler master GX series. it is new. the older series were also not that famous. a review unit bursted buring benchmarking at anandtech or tomshardware site 

@sam
the oem details here are reliable I think *forums.hexus.net/1624441-post17.html

btw yes, it's 3 yrs warranty acc. to this dealer *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/seasonic-power-supplies-full-range-166027.html
but a reviewer says, though it is printed as 3yr warranty, seasonic has updated it to 5yrs it seems *www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=185 (see the sticker on the first image)

_


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 13, 2010)

Final Rig . . . No Chages Will Be Entertained . . . Thank You !


Proccy: AMD Phenom II X6 1090t 3.2Ghz   [Rs 14,500]
 Mobo: MSI 890GXM-G65  [Rs 7,350]
 GPU: MSI HD5870   [Rs 22,300]
 RAM: G-Skill Ripjaws 4GB kit (2x2GB) CL7 1333Mhz DDR3 [Rs 7,550]
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB  [Rs 5,000]
 ODD: LG 22x DVD-Writer [Rs 1,100]
Monitor: BenQ 24" G2420 Full HD LCD [Rs 11,300]
 Cabby: CM 690 (with side panel) [Rs 4,400]
PSU : CM GX650 [Rs 5,500]


P.S. - Ready To Entertain Recoomendations If There Are Shitty Things In My Config.

+ Everything Final Just Mobo not confirmed .

Mobo - 790GX or 890GX [Just 500 bucks diff.]

+ do i need a CPU cooler like CM hyper 212 Plus [Rs 1.8k]

+ do i need extra fans?

+ how much will a decent UPS cost?

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

Wats a Modular PSU?

Is It Better than Standard ones ?

Should I Get A CM Real Power M620 ?


----------



## Cilus (May 13, 2010)

Great configuration buddy. Congrats in advance for would be owner of  such a rig. don't for get to post pictures once u get those things.

Its really kool config and no need to change it. Just one suggestion: You can also go for the FSP Epsilon 80PLUS 700W. I just read a fantastic article from Toms Hardware. where they mentioned an estimated power requirement for all the ATI cards. Check it yourself. its plain and simple, no jargon. For HD 5870, recommended 42 Amps on the 12 volt rail for single card and 63 Amps for  Crossfire.
*Now the FSP one is having 4 12V rails, each having 18A. So the total is 72A*. I think now extra 500 bucks is justified as you can even go for Crossfire.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 13, 2010)

Cilus said:


> [/URL]yourself. its plain and simple, no jargon. For HD 5870, recommended 42 Amps on the 12 volt rail for single card and 63 Amps for  Crossfire.
> *Now the FSP one is having 4 12V rails, each having 18A. So the total is 72A*. I think now extra 500 bucks is justified as you can even go for Crossfire.



arey bhai, you cant add up amps like that !

I have not seen its specifications, but it am guessing it can give 53A odd....he ain't going cfire anytime soon


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 13, 2010)

> I think now extra 500 bucks is justified as you can even go for Crossfire.



CrossFire Would Need Another 22k Bro 

Or Can I Crossfire HD5870 with aa HD5850 ?


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Great configuration buddy. Congrats in advance for would be owner of  such a rig. don't for get to post pictures once u get those things.
> 
> Its really kool config and no need to change it. Just one suggestion: You can also go for the FSP Epsilon 80PLUS 700W. I just read a fantastic article from Toms Hardware. where they mentioned an estimated power requirement for all the ATI cards. Check it yourself. its plain and simple, no jargon. For HD 5870, recommended 42 Amps on the 12 volt rail for single card and 63 Amps for  Crossfire.
> *Now the FSP one is having 4 12V rails, each having 18A. So the total is 72A*. I think now extra 500 bucks is justified as you can even go for Crossfire.


nice link bro...bookmarked
and wots the price of PSU you just mentioned


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 13, 2010)

Some1 Answer My Questions Too Please


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> CrossFire Would Need Another 22k Bro
> 
> Or Can I Crossfire HD5870 with aa HD5850 ?


yes you can do that


----------



## Hitarth (May 13, 2010)

Go 4 i7 it is best for gaming


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 13, 2010)

Hitarth said:


> Go 4 i7 it is best for gaming


  AMD rig is Final Bro . .  No Chances Of Changing The Config


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> CrossFire Would Need Another 22k Bro
> 
> Or Can I Crossfire HD5870 with aa HD5850 ?



Why would you. The 5870 will downclock to 5850 standards.


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 14, 2010)

> The 5870 will downclock to 5850 standards.



Thats What I was Thinking.


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> nice link bro...bookmarked
> and wots the price of PSU you just mentioned



FSP Epsilon 80 PLUS 700W @ 6k. Mentioned in the Latest price section.



> Why would you. The 5870 will downclock to 5850 standards.


Asigh, I think, both will work with their default clock speed.  Just read Crossfire in Wikipedia. They said the Current Generation Crossfire supports cards with different speed to be operated with their default frequency.

"For example an ATI 5970 will crossfire successfully with an ATI 5870 ,  or an ATI 5770 with an ATI 5750 and so on."

This example is mentioned in wikipedia. And even in Guru3d, their is an in-depth review of ATI 4850 and ATI 4870 (both are 512 MB version) Crossfire result, when these cards were 1st released. Both were working with their default frequency.


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2010)

^^
Yes, if super tiling method is kept on for render. But some games might not support that. I have read about that. Still a risk, to have the highest end ATI part mated to a mid range GPU.


----------

